# Stihl 025 idles too fast



## Razz (Nov 1, 2007)

I was given an old non-running stihl. I disassembled and reassembled it. It now runs great but it won't idle down. It doesn't seem like the idle adjustment is doing anything. The only change I get is if I screw it in all the way, the engine dies. I've replaced all hoses, seals etc. If the idle airway is partially blocked, would the engine run fast? I see countless posts on engines that won't idle but none for an engine that idles too fast. Even the Walpro and Stihl manuals that I've read don't mention it. The saw runs great, starts right up, everything works, it just won't idle down.
Hope that someone has an idea. Thanks Razz


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you checked to see if something is binding the throttle cable. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent point, I didn't route the throttle cable correctly thru a TroyBilt case once and would idle fast. Does throttle trigger work freely? with throttle control plate returning to idle stop ?
thanks,


----------



## Razz (Nov 1, 2007)

*Found the problem*

Thanks for the suggestions. While looking at the carb and linkage installed, I notice that the idle adjustment is the lower screw. The manual is kind of misleading and I had thought it was the upper screw.
Now that I've got the idle under control I'll have to readjust the low speed screw. Thanks again.


----------

